# Fabrikeinkauf: Ratenzahlung = Forderungsanerkenntnis?



## kalle_pb (2 Oktober 2007)

Moin moin,
also habe da auch so meine Probs mit dem mist hier im net. 1 genauso wie alle anderen bei Fabrik-..... und 2 bei lebensprogno......
Zu 1, habe ich wiederrufen und mehr werde ich nicht machen. Zu 2 habe ich einen Brief bekommen vom w.w.schuldnerverzeichnis.... von wegen Ratenzahlung etc....haben die mir sogar vorgegeben. 20 € pro Monat ab Oktober, soll ich zahlen?? Oder einfach nur wie alle anderen Post abheften u auf Mails net antworten?

Merci für viele antworten!!!


----------



## jupp11 (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



kalle_pb schrieb:


> soll ich zahlen??


wie wär das einfach mal die fast 200 Postings in diesem Thread zu lesen?  wär das eine  Idee? 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
> Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
> ...


----------



## kalle_pb (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ja das wäre sicher eine wunderbare Idee!!!

Auch in der Suchleiste unter Schuldnerverzeichnis.... konnte ich nichts finden. Ja solche Ideen habe ich. 

Weil so wie ich das gelesen habe hat niemand hier etwas vom schuldnerverzeichnis.... erzählt!!!

Wenn ja dann tut es mir leid, und meine Fragen bzw antworten können dann ja gelöscht werden.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Das berühmt/berüchtigte Schuldnerverzeichnis wird von der "Kostenlosanbietern"
 selber gesponsert und betrieben. Ist also unter der Rubrik "forget it" angesiedelt


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ratenzahlung = Vertragsanerkennung = dumm, wenn kein vertrag anerkannt werden soll


----------



## kalle_pb (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ratenzahlung = Vertragsanerkennung = dumm, wenn kein vertrag anerkannt werden soll


Alos müste ich rein Rechtlich gesehen bezahlen??


----------



## jupp11 (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



kalle_pb schrieb:


> Alos müste ich rein Rechtlich gesehen bezahlen??


Wie kommst du auf das schmale Brett?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



kalle_pb schrieb:


> Also müsste ich rein rechtlich gesehen bezahlen??


Wenn Du Ratenzahlung zustimmst, sagst Du damit, dass Du den Vertrag anerkennst. Wenn Du das nicht willst, wirst Du keiner Ratenzahlung zustimmen. 
@Mods: kann man das abtrennen? Ist ja irgendwie... naja...


----------



## Antidialer (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



kalle_pb schrieb:


> Alos müste ich rein Rechtlich gesehen bezahlen??



Wenn du die Ratenzahlung anerkennst (zb in den du die erste Rate zahlst), dann ja. Dann spielt es auch keine Rolle mehr, ob wirklich ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. In diesem Fall würden die Herren sogar vor Gericht Recht bekommen, da du ja den eigentlich nicht rechtsgültig zustande gekommenen Vertrag anerkannt hast.

Zu Schuldnerverzeichnis: Eine Drohung mit diesem sogenannten Schuldnerverzeichnis würde ich sofort mit einer Strafanzeige wegen Kreditgefärdung und übler Nachrede beantworten. Gleichzeitig würde ich sie noch von meinem Rechtsanwalt abmahnen und notfalls auch auf Unterlassung verklagen lassen. Nur Einschüchtern lassen würde ich mich davon nicht lassen.


----------



## webwatcher (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> @Mods: kann man das abtrennen? Ist ja irgendwie... naja...


Done


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf: Ratenzahlung = Forderungsanerkenntnis?*

Diese Entscheidung des AG Krefeld  dürfte auch bei Ratenzahlungsvereinbarungen interessant sein.
Wenn schon nach einem Anerkenntnis die Zahlung rechtmäßig verweigert werden durfte, dann gilt das auch bei Vereinbarungen über Raten.


----------

